# اصعــب مافي الوجـــود



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

`•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​________________________________________
¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
.. أن تكون صادقا مع غيرك في قولك وعملك ونيتك لتجد نفسك أخيرا كاذبا مع نفسك ..!

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
عندما تحسد ع ابتسامة وضحكة ضحكتها لتخفي بها ملامح دموعك واحزانك ..

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
أن تعيش مع الناس وتاكل مع الناس وتخاطب كل الناس في الوقت الذي تتمنى فيه أن

تعيش وحيدا" بعيــــــــــــــــداً" عن كل الناس..

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
أن تحاول غرس كلمة المشاعر في جملة مكونة من المصلحة والمادة والأموال ..


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
عند ما تقف عونا" لإنسان وترسيه ع برالأمان ليهديك قبل ان تودعه هدية (( النـــــكـــــــــران ))
¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦​ ¦

أن تعيش عالمك بلونه الأبيض دون ان تتوقع تلوثه يوما ليتحول أمامك تدريجيا إلى الأسود ..


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
أن تقول لا في الوقت الذي يقول فيه الجميع نعــمـ ..


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
أن تجبر ع الكلام في الوقت الذي يعد فيه الصمت من أبلغ أحاديث الزمان .. 


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
ان ترى شخص يقتل امامك ولا تتحرك ساكنا

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
ان ترى دمعه امك تزرفها خوفا من تغضب عليك


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​ان تعلم الحق وتفعل الباطل​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

*:36_1_4:كاندى انا جالى احباط حراااااام عليكو ارحمونى بقا :36_1_4:*​


----------



## فادية (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

موضوعك قمه في الروعه يا كاندي 
فعلا دي حاجات بتحصل لينا كلنا في الحياة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*




> ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦
> 
> 
> عندما تحسد ع ابتسامة وضحكة ضحكتها لتخفي بها ملامح دموعك واحزانك ..


صح كلامك ياكاندى 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

ايه يا كاندى الجمال ده ....كلمات قمه فى الروعه وبتوجع ااااااااااااااااااااوى......... وطبعا" انتى عارفه انا بقصد اى جز ء ......... احيانا" استخدامك للكلمات بتبقى عامله زى اللى ماسك سهام وبينشن ......... آآآآآآىىىىىىىى ..... كده نشنتى فى قلبى .هههههههههههه.


----------



## twety (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦​
> 
> ________________________________________​
> 
> ...


 
كلام فوق الرائع يا قمرى
بس هى دى الدنيا نعمل ايه
بسيط الحلو وكتيييييير الوحش
بس يلا الحمدلله 

ونقول ميرسى يا قمر:love45:
وربنا يعوضك يملا علينا الدنيا سعادة
:new4:


----------



## totty (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

فعلا روعه يا كاندى
بس فعلا
زى ما قالت تويتى
ان دى الدنيا
يارب يحلى ايامنا كلنا
وميرسى ليكى يا قمره​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

مالك بس يا ميرنا يا حببتى

مش هى دى الدنيا

معلش حقك عليا يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

ميرسى يا فاديه يا حببتى

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر على التشجيع​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

ميرسى يا نونو يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

سلامه قلبك يا قمر

لازم اكلام دا يقوى 

ماشى يا جميل

ميرسى يا دونا يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

يارب يملى عليكوا الدنيا سعاده يا تويتى 

يا حببتى 

ميرسى على كلامك الجميل يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعــب مافي الوجـــود*

يارب يحلى ايامنا كلنا

يارب يا totty يسمع منك يا قمر

شكراا ليكى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

بسم ربنا يسوع

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦ 

.. أن تكون صادقا مع غيرك في قولك وعملك ونيتك لتجد نفسك أخيرا كاذبا مع نفسك ..!


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

عندما تحسد ع ابتسامة وضحكة ضحكتها لتخفي بها ملامح دموعك وأحزنك ..

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

أن تعيش مع الناس وتاكل مع الناس وتخاطب كل الناس في الوقت الذي تتمنى فيه أن

تعيش وحيدا" بعيــــــــــــــــداً" عن كل الناس..

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

أن تحاول غرس كلمة المشاعر في جملة مكونة من المصلحة والمادة والأموال ..


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

عند ما تقف عونا" لإنسان وترسيه ع برالأمان ليهديك قبل ان تودعه هدية (( النـــكـــران ))

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

أن تعيش عالمك بلونه الأبيض دون ان تتوقع تلوثه يوما ليتحول أمامك تدريجيا إلى الأسود ..


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

أن تقول لا في الوقت الذي يقول فيه الجميع نعــمـ ..


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

أن تجبر ع الكلام في الوقت الذي يعد فيه الصمت من أبلغ أحاديث الزمان .. 


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

ان ترى شخص يقتل امامك ولا تتحرك ساكنا

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

ان ترى دمعه امك تذرفها خوفا من تغضب عليك


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

ان تعلم الحق وتفعل الباطل​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

عندما تحسد ع ابتسامة وضحكة ضحكتها لتخفي بها ملامح دموعك وأحزنك .

موضوع جميل اوى يا مرمر

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

ميرسى لمرورك يا كاندى ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

ان ترى دمعه امك تذرفها خوفا من تغضب عليك
كلمات اكثر من رائعة
مرمر
ودمتى بود


----------



## ايرينى جورج (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

كلامك يلمس القلب فعلا 
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

موضوع رائع مرمر ثانكس حبيبتى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*



وليم تل قال:


> ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦
> 
> ان ترى دمعه امك تذرفها خوفا من تغضب عليك
> كلمات اكثر من رائعة
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك ياوليم ونورت الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> كلامك يلمس القلب فعلا
> ميرسى ليكى​



ميرسى لمرورك يا ايرينى ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع رائع مرمر ثانكس حبيبتى​



ميرسى لمرورك يافراشة ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## febe (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

عندما تحسد ع ابتسامة وضحكة ضحكتها لتخفي بها ملامح دموعك وأحزنك ..    تسلم ايدج على مثل هذه                               الكلمات في منتهى الروعة                 كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا احلى مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

ميرسى يا febe لكلامك الجميل ده 
وأنتى طيبة ياحبيبى وسنة سعيدة عليكى 
وشكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## meraa (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

 ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

عندما تحسد ع ابتسامة وضحكة ضحكتها لتخفي بها ملامح دموعك وأحزنك ..
بجد كلمات فى غاية الروعة 
ميرسى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى 
كلامك حلو جدا بس بيقلب مواجع كتيرة 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك وحياتك 
و يهون كل الصعاب اللى فى حياتك
يا احلى مرمورة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

وأنتى طيبة يا meraa حبيبى وسنة سعيدة عليكى 
وشكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

ربنا يخليك يا يوحنا
بس المواجع مش محتاجة انى اقلبها عليك
لانها بجد صعب انها تتنسى....
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورت​


----------



## mase7ya (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦
> 
> عندما تحسد ع ابتسامة وضحكة ضحكتها لتخفي بها ملامح دموعك وأحزنك ..
> 
> ...



*شكرا مرمر موضوع اكثر من رائع*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

ميرسى لمرورك mase7ya  ونورت الموضوع ياجميل​


----------



## *malk (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*


¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦

أن تقول لا في الوقت الذي يقول فيه الجميع نعــمـ ..

جميل اوى يا مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

_*ميرسى لمرورك يا كيكى ونورت الموضوع يا قمر*_​


----------



## †+Rosita+† (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

*مرسي ليكى يامرمر على الكلمات الحلوة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

_*ميرسى لمرورك Rosita ونورتى الموضوع والمنتدى كله *_​


----------



## back_2_zero (27 يونيو 2010)

*اصــــعـب شــىء....*


​
*¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.•  ¦ ¦ ¦ *

* .. أن تكون صادقا مع غيرك في قولك وعملك ونيتك لتجد نفسك أخيرا  كاذبا مع نفسك ..!*

* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* عندما تحسد ع ابتسامة وضحكة ضحكتها لتخفي بها ملامح دموعك وأحزنك ..*

* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* أن تعيش مع الناس وتاكل مع الناس وتخاطب كل الناس في الوقت الذي تتمنى فيه  أن*

* تعيش وحيدا" بعيــــــــــــــــداً" عن كل الناس..*

* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* أن تحاول غرس كلمة المشاعر في جملة مكونة من المصلحة والمادة والأموال ..*


* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* عند ما تقف عونا" لإنسان وترسيه ع برالأمان ليهديك قبل ان تودعه هدية ((  النـــكـــران ))*

* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* أن تعيش عالمك بلونه الأبيض دون ان تتوقع تلوثه يوما ليتحول أمامك تدريجيا  إلى الأسود ..*


* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* أن تقول لا في الوقت الذي يقول فيه الجميع نعــمـ ..*


* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* أن تجبر ع الكلام في الوقت الذي يعد فيه الصمت من أبلغ أحاديث الزمان .. *


* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* ان ترى شخص يقتل امامك ولا تتحرك ساكنا*

* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* ان ترى دمعه امك تذرفها خوفا من تغضب عليك*


* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.• اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* ان تعلم الحق وتفعل الباطل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اصــــعـب شــىء....*

*كلمات جميله ومعبره جدا*

*تسلم ايديكي باك*

*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## back_2_zero (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اصــــعـب شــىء....*

ميرسى يا مايكل على مشاركتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اصــــعـب شــىء....*

*كلمات جميلة ومؤثرة*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اصــــعـب شــىء....*

*


جميل  يا باك

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الجميل

والكلمات الاروع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اصــــعـب شــىء....*



> * أن تحاول غرس كلمة المشاعر في جملة  مكونة من المصلحة والمادة والأموال .*



كلام جميل اوووووووووووووووى 

شكراااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اصــــعـب شــىء....*

* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.•  اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* أن تحاول غرس كلمة المشاعر في جملة  مكونة من المصلحة والمادة والأموال ..*


* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.•  اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* عند ما تقف عونا" لإنسان وترسيه ع  برالأمان ليهديك قبل ان تودعه هدية ((  النـــكـــران ))*

* ¦ ¦ ¦ `•.¸.•  اصعــب مافي الوجـــود `•.¸.• ¦ ¦ ¦*

* أن تعيش عالمك بلونه الأبيض دون ان  تتوقع تلوثه يوما ليتحول أمامك تدريجيا  إلى الأسود ..

شكرا يا باك على الكلمات الجميله
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اصــــعـب شــىء....*


----------

